# Fehmarn Tonne 5



## fishfinder (18. Juni 2002)

Moin liebe Angelgemeinde!
Ich wollte in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen mal zur Tonne 5 vor Fehmarn. Lohnt sich das zur Zeit  oder gibt es da momentan bessere Hotspots?
Für Anregungen und natürlich auch GPS Positionen bin ich immer emfänglich. :l  :q


----------



## Ace (18. Juni 2002)

moin Fishfinder
welcome an Board
Leider sind die Dorschschwärme im Moment sehr rar gesäht.
was ich gehört hab wird im gesamten Deutschen Küstenbereich eher schlecht gefangen.
vor ca.3Wochen waren wir bis vor Aerö von Laboe aus gefahren da haben wir dann allerdings gut gefangen.
Selbst von der berühmten Tonne 5 hört mann im Moment nichts gutes. Aber probieren geht über studieren.
Good Luck.


----------



## fishfinder (18. Juni 2002)

Hallo Ace!
Du bist ja ein ganz fixer!   
Jups, Aerö und Umgebung stehen auch noch auf meiner to do Liste, aber erst nach der Kieler Woche, denn ich wollte eigentlich von Schilksee aus starten.
Die haben die beste Slip die ich kenne.#v


----------



## Schleie! (18. Juni 2002)

Was ist die Tonne 5 eigentlich? Wir gehen nach Heiligenhafen im August. Ist das gut?

Schleie         :s          :a       #g      :v


----------



## Ace (18. Juni 2002)

@schleie
Tonne 5 liegt nördlich von Fehmarn und ist ein beliebter Anlaufplatz für Hochseekutter und ein Fangplatz an dem man oft erfolgreich ist.
Im August solltet ihr dort gute Chancen haben wenn die Lage sich endlich mal bessert.


----------



## Andreas Michael (18. Juni 2002)

@ Schleie

Dies ist ein festes Seezeichen bzw. eine Tonne die in den Seekarten bezeichnet ist mit 5 , wo sich im Frühjahr die Dorsche sammeln zum ablaichen, und es sind auch besondere Strömungen dort bzw. Tiefen so bis 40m aber wie gesagt eigentlich richtig interessant ist es dort nur im Frühjahr hin und wieder werden dort auch sonst übers Jahr große Dorsche gefangen.

So ich denke das reicht zur Information.

In diesen sinne viel Petri Heil

mfg

Andreas :a


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Juni 2002)

Moin!
Ich war auch sehr offt bei der Tonne 5. Ist echt ne gute Ecke. Was da aber zur Zeit ab geht kann ich auch nicht sagen. Ich habe hier aber mal eine Seekarte von dem Gebiet um die Tonne 5. Vieleicht hilft das ein wenig.







Viel Glück bei der Tonne!


----------



## sandro (18. Juni 2002)

servus!

tonne 5 - ist eigentlich immer ein versuch wert würde ich sagen!

versuch macht kluch!

also denne viel spaß

grüß sandro. :q


----------



## Kalle (18. Juni 2002)

Wenn alle von Tonne 5 sprechen, ist es nicht direkt dort!!
Es ist ungefähr dort wo die 35-42 Meter sind.
Hat ungefähr die grösse eines Fußballfeldes.Alle Kutter schleichen dann um dieses kleine Gebiet rum.

Habs mal auf dem Echolot gesehen und auch den Käpitän danach gefragt.


----------



## fishfinder (19. Juni 2002)

@ Meeresangler Schwerin  Klasse Idee mit der Karte!!!

@ Kalle  Ich werde mal ein bischen aufs Echolot linsen und schauen wo die Kante beginnt, da soll es ja ganz gut sein, und wenn da der Bär brummt und alle Kutter Heiligenhafens vor Ort sind werde ich eben weiter Richtung Lageland dampfen.

@alle   Hab mal wieder in ner alten Kutter und Küste geblättert so kam ich darauf das ich eigentlich auch mal im Sommer Tonne 5 besuchen kann, wenns schön warm ist, muss ja nicht immer Großdorsch sein.
Hauptsache man hat ein bischen Spaß und viel Ruhe da draußen. :q


----------



## Kalle (19. Juni 2002)

Versuch das mal mit Tonne 5.Kann ja nichts schiefgehen.
Es müssen ja auch wirklich nicht immer die Dicken Dinger sein.
Spass sollte an erster Stelle stehn. :z


----------



## holzi70 (19. Juni 2002)

@ Kalle
genau meine Meinung!!
Man muß nicht immer im Frühjahr zur Tonne brausen, um die dicken Dorsche zu jagen (man sollte eine Schonzeit von Mitte Januar bis Mitte April einführen)!!
Jetzt im Sommer ist es auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert, zur Tonne zu fahren, da sich die Dorsche durch die Erwärmung der Ostsee wieder in tiefere Gewässer begeben haben.

Viel Erfolg und Spaß

Holzi70


----------



## dirk132 (22. Juni 2002)

Hallo

kann mir einer die genaue Position von der Tonne 5 sagen?


danke

Dirk


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Juni 2002)

Jo kann ich:

54°35,4591 N
11°01,0534 E


----------

